# Tractor based critter



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a cool tin tractor at an antique shop in Angels Camp, CA, and decided to bash a critter out of it, sort of like a Brookville (see http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/brtc.jpg). The tractor was pretty large, so I decided to make it 7/8" scale (2 foot gauge on G 45mm track). A little used Bachmann trolley donated its motor block to science, and I built the skirt around the tractor hood using 1/8" plastic sheet and topped it off with some Plastruct deck plate:










The motor runs off a 9V battery with a 25ohm rheostat to provide some speed control. Inspired by a similar project by Alterrain, I also installed a sound card which runs on the other 9V battery:










Here's another shot showing the hood. The tractor model came painted and nicely weathered - I was able to match the hunter green with a can of American Accents paint and will weather the rest of the model when completed. Next step is to add a cab with driver and running headlights. Will post when this is done.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the sort of project I really like to see surface. It's cool beyond my poor words. (I remember real tractors of that vintage). I'd _never_ think to try something like this.

Could you put something of a known size in the next pics you publish?

Thanks for the pics!

Les


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that's great Chris. It's gonna be nicer than rail tractor _Enterprise _ - 











-Brian


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Naw Brian, yours is pretty cool - your Youtube clip with the engine running was very inspiring.

Next post will include pictures with a driver and some other objects so you can see the size. Ballpark, it's 4 inches by 8 inches and JUST barely clears on my nominally 1:20 RR. I'm sure it will get stuck in the tunnel!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris & Brian, both critters are great. Chris, I think you should go the open cab route. Use an old tractor seat with the holes in it. Have the operator in a standing position as he runs the critter. 

Randy


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool Chris - If you would like to extend the life of that 9V battery, you might consider a Simple Critter Control. That rheostat is wasting all kinds of power. The Simple Critter Control provides a full 5 amp PWM motor driver that is very efficient. Thanks for sharing your project with us!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished up my tractor critter. I decided to make two different cabs to fit on the chassis:










Here is the roofed cab up close:










And here is the open cab - Al is opening up the throttle judging by the angle of his 'do:










I enjoyed creating this critter, it sounds great with the ITT soundcard puttering away. Next project: a Brookville critter.


----------

